# Changing Banks



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

After years being a happy Halifax customer, Ive now decided since all this boom/bust/recession malarky they have started to suck.

I wish to change my main account (paycheck goes in, personal bills + expences come out) to another bank.

My question is will the new bank be able to change all my direct debits over? or will I have to contact every company with the details of my new account? (= hassle!)

Im rubbish with all this, so any tips and info to make this change over as smooth and painless as possible appreacited


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Have a look on fool.co.uk or lovemoney.co.uk they have bank reviews there.

First Direct, Santander and Alliance and Leicester are all supposed to be the best. Steer clear of HSBC they are scum.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

First direct are HSBC.

Can i ask why Halifax suck and what they've done to make you want to change banks?


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> First direct are HSBC.
> 
> Can i ask why Halifax suck and what they've done to make you want to change banks?


Yes I know First Direct are HSBC they happen to be a lot better package and with the Customer Service you would want, rather than their big brother.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

HSBC are utter toss, as I've found recently.

First Direct (where I have my ISA) are another kettle of fish, however.

Odd, as occasionally when using the FD switchboard they answer "Hello HSBC, sorry, First Direct...." so it's obviously the same call centre yet they treat you differently :/


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I changed from Santander to RBS(yes i know of the trouble) For the reason i went to get some of my money out and didn't have my card even though i could tel them everything about the account they still wouldn't let me have my money so I went to RBS told them i want to transfer to them they sorted out an appointment for me and gave me exactly what I asked and changed my DD and all the other bits and pieces the only thing you would have to do would be to provide your employer with your new account details


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

I have to say Natwest/RBS have been very customer focused to me in the last 12 months. 

We moved from Halifax and I wish I had done it years ago.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I am with SMILE (online bank for Co-Op) they are brilliant imo, the customer centre is in the UK and they also answer question very quickly via the online secure messaging service.

They have a form for you to fill out gives them permission to transfer the direc debits & standing orders.

Smile Bank - Switching

https://www.smile.co.uk/images/pdf/smile_switching_form.pdf


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

RBS/Natwest good banks.. UK call centres too


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

john2garden said:


> Steer clear of HSBC they are scum.


My HSBC Premier Account manager disagrees 



INWARD123 said:


> I have to say Natwest/RBS have been very customer focused to me in the last 12 months


They should be, you own it :lol:

ALL banks are really great when you've got money and utter @r5eh0les when you haven't. Some just make it sound better than others


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.alliance-leicester.co.uk...100-switching.aspx?ct=p1rfshomepagepremdirect

with myself, been with them forever - have a different saving account so current account doesn't bother me


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive been with TSB since i started work..... same account too....

Not bad, i like their internet banking and they always have more cashiers than HSBC!

Regarding the DDs i would guess you need to reset them all up when moving banks, moving accounts would allow them to move with you but they always screw up anyway.

The day i have to worry about interest on my current account ill be a happy man.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

I closed down our Halifax joint account and moved to Nationwide!

Reason, well sometimes we use the overdraft, not very often but they now charge you £1 per day for the privelige! Greedy bankers or words to that effect!

We had no problems at all, Nationwide were fantastic, Halifax were a bit funny with us when we tried to close the account down!

I still have my own personal account with the Halifax but I'm giving serious thought to switching that aswell!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been with Barclays since the year dot. I've dealt with several other banks as part of my job and to be honest I rate Barclays as the best of the bunch.

I've got an Additions Account - £15 per month but that gets you the top RAC cover, worldwide travel insurance, and mobile phone insurance plus loads of other stuff.

Just the main 3 above would set you back more than £180 a year so it's a bargain IMO :thumb:


----------



## riyaz_7 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a word of warning. I work in a collections department where we collect debt on storecards/creditcards etc. The amount of people who have problems with direct debits not being reset when switching accounts is unbelievable. I would rather personally reset the direct debits than trust the banks too. Most people dont take into account cycle dates on store/credit cards and hence the direct debit will not make the payment as expected resulting in aggro, charges etc.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

riyaz_7 said:


> Just a word of warning. I work in a collections department where we collect debt on storecards/creditcards etc. The amount of people who have problems with direct debits not being reset when switching accounts is unbelievable. I would rather personally reset the direct debits than trust the banks too. Most people dont take into account cycle dates on store/credit cards and hence the direct debit will not make the payment as expected resulting in aggro, charges etc.


I was going to boo you in your line of work..... but your post is useful so ill hold on the booing!!! lol :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN

Ps Boo...


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

J3FVW said:


> I've been with Barclays since the year dot. I've dealt with several other banks as part of my job and to be honest I rate Barclays as the best of the bunch.
> 
> I've got an Additions Account - £15 per month but that gets you the top RAC cover, worldwide travel insurance, and mobile phone insurance plus loads of other stuff.
> 
> Just the main 3 above would set you back more than £180 a year so it's a bargain IMO :thumb:


:thumb: they have never been bailed out by the tax payer:thumb:

*beginner101*


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have changed from Halifax to A&L even got £100 for doing so which sweetened the deal and they did all the hard work.

If Halifax had there way we would have 3 ultimate reward accounts.

Weighed up the pros and cons on Moneysupermarket.


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Just done the same with our joint account.

Moved from Halifax to Santander no hassle at all.

The missus has also just moved from Halifax to Nationwide, but they did mess up 2 DD that didn't transfer across, but all sorted now.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Since HBOS brought in the new rip off over draught charges, I've changed mine from Bank of Scotland to Alliance and Leicester. Got the £100 for using there direct debit transfer service and £50 from topcashback for the referral. Quids in and bin very impressed with A/L's service so far.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok i am going to stick my neck on the block here i work for RBS yes there has been a lot of problems last 12 months and its on the mend know. Back to the ops question if you move say from halifax to rbs we can request to transfer all your direct debits over for you can take from 5 to 30 days so make sure u make the companies aware u may want to pay over the phone for the first month. Benefits of say RBS over say halifax u get a direct line to the branch u bank with no call center only out off office hours, we can ask security question if u don't have your card or take your passport along with you and we don't charge u a £1 per every £1 you are in an arranged over draft. we offer differnet account types from the basic

intrest paying currant account no benefits

royailts gold £12.95 pm u get benerfits like free break down cover, mobile phone insurance better interest rates for loans morgs etc.

Then there is Private Banking service £18 pm 
Your own relationship manager - unique as your needs
24 hour telephone assistance - from professional Private Banking Advisers
A current account to suit you - current accounts includes Royalties Private, our most rewarding offering

plus more

have a look here if i can answer any questions please ask

http://www.rbs.co.uk/personal/current-accounts/g2/switching.ashx


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

J3FVW said:


> I've been with Barclays since the year dot. I've dealt with several other banks as part of my job and to be honest I rate Barclays as the best of the bunch.
> 
> I've got an Additions Account - £15 per month but that gets you the top RAC cover, worldwide travel insurance, and mobile phone insurance plus loads of other stuff.
> 
> Just the main 3 above would set you back more than £180 a year so it's a bargain IMO :thumb:


Got the same account, absolutely worth its weight in Gold.
Just had a Boiler go belly up, the fan, and i called the number quoted. The engineer came out the following day, diagnosed the problem, shot off for half hour and came back with a new fan, fitted it in 15 mins aand left it all up and running! and cost nothing!!
My mate who's a gas fitter said that lot would probably have cost £300 plus, so a right result:thumb:


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> First direct are HSBC.
> 
> Can i ask why Halifax suck and what they've done to make you want to change banks?


I had a £250 overdraft. I didnt used to get charged for going into it at all, only if I went over it. Its been this way for like 10 years and I have been happy.

In the last 3 months they have tried to increase my my overdraft to £950 twice. First time I phoned them, they stopped this happening, wasted 20 mins of my life on the phone. 
Second time I again wasted 20 mins of my life on the phone and this month they have done it anyway + they now charge me £1 per day for going into it. To add insult to injury the corprate BS letter I got informing me of this made it out to be in my intrest :spam:

Replacement cards take weeks to arrive, compared to a few days with Barclays. (mine get a hammering in the back pocket )

While im at it im getting sick and tired of having to click 'no' to going 'paperless' every time I log into online banking 

Im thinking Barclays so far :thumb: I have the house account with them and they are good.

Thankyou for all the helpful replies gents


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

MerlinGTI said:


> While im at it im getting sick and tired of having to click 'no' to going 'paperless' every time I log into online banking


mines does this too and it is rather annoying :thumb:


----------

